# fromm dog food



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

have anyone tried this food before


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I asked KMdogs this question as I feel he is very knowledgable about foods, here was his response:



KMdogs said:


> Fromm ingredients: Pork, Pork Meal, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Pea Protein, Brown Rice, White Rice, Dried Tomato Pomace, Whole Dried Egg, Sweet Potato, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Potato, Chicken, Applesauce, Cheese, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Flaxseed, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Green Beans, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite
> 
> The company is famous for splitting their ingredients to make it appealing at face value. If you look at the first two ingredients, "Pork" and "Pork Meal".. In reality it is just "Pork" which in the industry is a unspecific meat source. Think of it like a pack of hotdogs, you have some that contain 100% Beef while others will have "Beef" with "Chicken" or other random ingredients that make up the meat flavor. "Pork" in dog feed is the same concept..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Been feeding it, I think for at least a year maybe longer. LOVE IT.

I did the dog food comparison test from the link in the sticky above and if I did it right...Fromm gets a 111 which = an A+

I feed the 4 star nutritionals line which is a line with several flavors, some of them grain free designed to be mixed and matched to give the dog variety.

I did the comparison on the Whitefish and potato variety.

Also if someone could clarify something in the above post...doesn't pork mean coming from a pig...I get that it doesn't specify what part of the pig...but what am I missing?

What I really like about Fromm is their stance on safety:
Food Safety - Fromm Family Foods

The fact that none of their ingredients come from China; and the fact that they've never been involved in a recall.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

The feed store buy me are having a sale. buy on large bag at $45 and get the 2nd one half off.


----------

